# Long Island Show Sunday 10/16



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Bob Beers HO show Sunday 10/16 at 10AM. At The Huntington Hilton on Route 110 in Melville. Plenty of vendors, and lots of merchandise. See you there!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

If all goes well, I'll be there...

--rick


----------

